

Amazing footage of a Sun flare Puts Earth into perspective - gorans
http://www.good.is/posts/intermission-nasa-captures-stunning-rain-on-the-sun/

======
markyc
somehow this makes me care less about my site not passing W3C validation

------
chayesfss
that was pretty cool when they put the earth up there for scale!

~~~
gorans
It's amazing that these things go on so often and they are so much bigger than
the Earth!

